# Roll Tide!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Claude Clark and his buddy Dennis made the trip over from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Alabama</st1lace></st1:State> to get in some speckled trout and redfish. My son Jacob jumped on board today to help out and start learning a little too. Well I was off all last week on vacation so I just went with my gut feeling on where to start and that was all we needed. First cast to the last the speckled trout were coming steady all nice fish very few throwbacks. Live shrimp and DOA?s under corks was the way to go. I tried some top water but no hits so back to the cork. Claude has been a regular for several years but this was Dennis?s first trip here and he had a blast and will be back again soon. Left the trout biting to go try the redfish. We hit a few points and trolled the shorelines putting a nice bunch together to top off the box full of speckled trout.. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>80 Speckled Trout<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>6 Redfish<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>3 Drum<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>1 Flounder<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o>


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Wowzer!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## happyhooker (Jun 30, 2009)

nice mess of fish. good to see the rebound of fish is so healthy after katrina


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------

